

What Instagram’s New Terms of Service Mean for You - nickbilton
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/12/17/what-instagrams-new-terms-of-service-mean-for-you/
Instagram released an updated version of its privacy policy and terms of service, and they include lengthy stipulations on how photographs uploaded by users may be used by Instagram and its parent company, Facebook.
======
RexRollman
I'm glad that I am not an Instagram user. Those changes would have made me
stop using the service.

